

My weekend hacking project: a Facebook friend meme generator - ecto
http://memify.me/

======
brk
Can't really comment, it seems to require I login just to even browse the
site.

I'm always a little bit put-off in having to divulge any info just to get a
basic feel of a "casual" site like this. Ideally I'd be able to at least
browse some other pics or something.

~~~
ecto
The browse page looks at pictures your friends have made. I was thinking about
adding up/downvote ability so I could have a universal browse page, but I have
some hangups about letting anyone view memes people have made of you since you
didn't consent to your picture being on the site per se. I chose the cautious
route.

------
ecto
I'll confess - I'm not a design guy. I wanted to get the site functional and
then worry about it. I really think the design is the site's only weakness.

How can I improve it? What would you add? What would you take away?

~~~
iamdave
Actually no, I like the design. It's very Facebook-ish and fits perfectly. The
red is nice, given Valentine's day and all, heh.

Well done :)

